# The sheer wonder and magic of fat



## Webmaster (Feb 11, 2010)

Much has been said about fat and sex. And quite obviously, for a FA, making love with a fat woman is a thrilling, wonderful thing, one that makes many of us wonder if this degree of sensory nirwana and fulfillment could possibly be available to other men.

However, fat is so much more than sex. 

When we look at our fat partners, our face breaks out in a smile. There's just so much beauty and grace, and we never tire of it. Holding a fat woman is absolutely the most wonderful thing. Feeling the warm, soft, substantial body of a loved one is pure bliss. There's definitely magic there, and it's a magic that goes to our very core. Being near and with a fat woman I love makes me feel whole, fulfilled, happy, connected, and immensely grateful all at once. It's like having found what we need on so many levels. It is probably a feeling only FAs can truly understand. 

I do not question, speculate or wonder why fatness is such a wonderful, magical thing to me. It just is. Always has been, and always will be.


----------



## steely (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you think that people who are not attracted to fat feel the same way about their partners? My husband was not fat and I felt all the things you describe when I looked at him and made love with him. I thought perhaps it was just that I loved him and was in love with him. Being bisizual, perhaps I am missing out on understanding this completely.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 11, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Being near and with a fat woman I love makes me feel whole, fulfilled, happy, connected, and immensely grateful all at once.



This. .


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think this is exactly how every single person ever feels when they fall in love with someone, regardless of size.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

That was beautiful sir. I think you summed up the feeling of every FA. God Bless You sir for saying in such a poetic manner. :happy:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautifully put! I agree it is the combination of the two aspects of a fat partner and you loving that person.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I think this is exactly how every single person ever feels when they fall in love with someone, regardless of size.



Exactly. Exactly.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 11, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Much has been said about fat and sex. And quite obviously, for a FA, making love with a fat woman is a thrilling, wonderful thing, one that makes many of us wonder if this degree of sensory nirwana and fulfillment could possibly be available to other men.
> 
> However, fat is so much more than sex.
> 
> ...




Correct me if I'm wrong...but are you hinting at a bit of body worship? I know as a lover of the huge I tend to go into that mode.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 11, 2010)

that was very sweet...

Now I just wish I could find an FA of my own again to feel that way about me. *little sigh*


----------



## Agent 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Much has been said about fat and sex. And quite obviously, for a FA, making love with a fat woman is a thrilling, wonderful thing, one that makes many of us wonder if this degree of sensory nirwana and fulfillment could possibly be available to other men.
> 
> However, fat is so much more than sex.
> 
> ...




Conrad,

I think you just described my thoughts better than I could. Thanks! 

Agent 007


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rowan said:


> that was very sweet...
> 
> Now I just wish I could find an FA of my own again to feel that way about me. *little sigh*



You'll find that FA. A wonderful person is sure to attract a great guy sooner or later. Just keep looking and believing. *thumbs up*


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 22, 2010)

In reading Conrad's discussion of his feelings about the love for a fat woman I can say Amen Brother. 

However, for me what is so significant, having loved a woman who was not fat and now loving a woman who is fat, is that there is a synergistic partnering of the adoration of the fat form(with all of its delightful components -- the look, feel, heft, curves and general wired positive reaction) and the general emotional and psychological love of a woman(for me) with whom I connect on many levels.

For me its a sense of not settling on any level. There is crucial connection between two souls, minds and beings joined with the overwhelmingly arousing physical form which is added to the adoration of someone who is loved.

I'm sure that those who find someone who triggers all their physical hot buttons whatever those would be and click on all the relational fronts have something similar. But, there is something so magically, physically palpable with a fat partner that is hard to imagine existing in the same way with a thin partner.

Luckily, there is no competitive aspect to this inquiry. I know that I am absolutely delighted with my relationship. I wish the same to others, but feel no need to prove how wonderful I find being in love with my beautiful smart fat girl. Nor, do I feel the need or desire to proselytize to others that they must find their own beautiful fat girl to be happy.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 25, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Much has been said about fat and sex. And quite obviously, for a FA, making love with a fat woman is a thrilling, wonderful thing, one that makes many of us wonder if this degree of sensory nirwana and fulfillment could possibly be available to other men.
> 
> However, fat is so much more than sex.
> 
> ...



wow! that is a really nice read. Wonderful. Thank you


----------

